# Leaning rhom, please help



## JJ05 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey all, new to the board, so Let me introduce my self, I am James, i currently own a 75 gallon tank with 1 black rhom in it, and currently cycleing a 55gallon tank for 4 baby rb's, anyways I noticed the last few weeks, my black rhom has been out swimming alot more than he normally use to, actually hes out a great ammount more, anyways, i notice when he just swims slow or stays still, from time to time he will lean to the left or right, looks kind of unbalanced, could anyone help me with this? I can provide pics upon request, thank you


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome to Piranha-Fury James! I hope to see you around.









Your S. rhombeus is probably leaning on his side, because they do that as a defensive position to protect themselves. He is probably still a little shy, but he will get used to you if you just give him time.

Enjoy the site! Take a look around, you will learn a lot about your piranhas.








~Taylor~


----------



## JJ05 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, thanks taylor for the reply, I heard they do that for a defence, but as for him being shy, I had him for little over a year, he use to stay in the cave i got him, but now hes always out and about, just a lil sideways when he is.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

welcome, Jimmy! DYNOMITE!! lol-(jokes)

Seems normal, but just to be sure, why dont you go ahead and post a pic or 2, so we can check it out for ya


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Id love too see some pictures! Ive been trying too get a blackrhom for awhile and just cant seem too find one.


----------



## JJ05 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, pics are up, tried to get a few good shots with out makn my rhom mad, its wierd can you guys see the knick above his nose, he often swims fast and slams his head into the glass, kinda wierd

PS, see how he is leaning in the last picture?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

welcome i just got a baby rhom a few weeks ago and i also notice he leans back and forth

i never heard about it being a defensive position would someone elaborate seems kinda interesting


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you're rhom looks great, the leaning is normal.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

yea my sanchezi does it too so pretty sure its normal


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, that doesn't look odd at all..
my compressus does that when he is hungry, he gets me to feed him when he does that.
He seems to be checking the surface of the water for food or something.. do you have smaller fish in there with him?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

The leaning is normal, my sanchezi leans and it is because she/he is shy and is "protecting" the belly region, atleast they feel that way.

Edit: BTW that fish is beautiful, has perfect fins and is in execellent condition, did you just get him?

edit a second time: Yeah the nick will heal, most P's have that, if it starts to look fungus infected(looks like white cotton) just dose salt (1Teaspoon~10 g) or dose melafix mine still has her chimple from ramming the glass and being wild caught and new into captivity


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome to P Fury and learn from these guys


----------



## JJ05 (Sep 9, 2006)

I got him about a year ago, and he just now comes out all the time, hes been swimming lately like hes looking for something, jus swimming from the top to the bottom, but i give him food all the time, he always has fish in there with him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

A chunk of scallop, or a silverside or 5 might cure that lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

it looks like ur taking great care of him, keep it up!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking rhom.









How big was he when you got him and how big is he now?


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive had my 2" rhom little over a month and he seems to lean sometimes also. I was a little concerned myself.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

James Walker said:


> *I got him about a year ago*, and he just now comes out all the time, hes been swimming lately like hes looking for something, jus swimming from the top to the bottom, but i give him food all the time, he always has fish in there with him.


1. The leaning is fine. Nothing to worry about there. Many piranha will do this is a defensive manor, or as previously stated looking for food on the surface.

2. I am so glad to hear that you kept with him for a year now. So many people buy Rhoms (for example) expecting to receive a "killer" and are disappointed when he hides is the corner or cave all day. Now that you have had him for a year he is coming up more and more. That is wonderful to hear!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

my reds do the "lean to" as well, normal within fish


----------

